# Are Bonelli Park off-road trails in California Class-1 eBike friendly?



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Does anyone know if Bonelli Park off-road trails are Class 1 electric bike friendly? I see the typical old school “no motorized vehicles” listed, but can’t find their take on the new electric bike laws passed in recent years that reclassify Class 1-3 electric bikes. Anyone know what their current stance is? Thanks.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

FWIW they (LA County Parks) reiterate that _"Gas-powered bicycles and type 3 electric bicycles (with top assisted speeds of 28 mph) may not be used on County trails or bike paths"_ which implies that Classes 1 & 2 are OK. The fly in the ointment is that when they speak of "bike paths" they imply paved.

From lacounty.gov/pdd/bike/map comes _"Bike Path - off-street *paved* path, intended exclusively for non-motorized use. Electric-assist and electric-powered mobility devices *(e.g. electric bikes) allowed as per CA State Statute*"_

CA State Statute does not differentiate between paved or not when it comes to electric bicycles. (Federal law is a different story)

The above bikeways map loads by default with the Hiking and Riding layer turn off; if "Hiking and Riding - Unpaved" is selected then the Bonelli Park Trails are shown as fair game for e-bikes per the CA State Statute.

YMMV

Ask a ranger?


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I was also going to say “ask a ranger”, but from my experience at several different park jurisdictions,few people know. Ask 2 rangers and you get 2 different answers. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

It says "trails OR bike paths".

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

